# Strongyles.....HELP



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Took fecal samples from two of our does to the vet and they came back as strongyles. It's day 3 of the safeguard/ivomec treatment and only 1 has gotten better. The one who isn't getting better has been getting resorb since hers are complete liquid. Pardon my French, but what the hell?! Is there a possibility that she doesn't have strongyles? I just don't get it. I don't want to lose her. Somebody please help!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

How much are you dosing them at? http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm. Safeguard has resistance problems in some areas now.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Safeguard they are getting 9cc each. She is about 50lbs


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

safeguard is used at 10x the horse dose, so is pyrentel, ivermecting is 4xs and quest is 2xs


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

So your main concern besides getting rid of the worm load is diarrhea? Have you tried probios, yogurt or kefir? Also there have been a lot of threads lately about goats with diarrhea. Alice just posted about feeding canned pumpkin. It works well for stomach upset. They could possibly have an issue like that along with the worms. Are you drenching her with fluids to make sure she stays hydrated?


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes the main concern is the diarrhea. Mainly because we don't want them getting dehydrated. We have tried drenching them but if they aren't eating its too much fluid and nothing solid. She was drinking from a bottle for the past few days and this morning was the first time she refused it. 

I have never heard of dosing goats at 10x the horse dosage for safeguard. It's 3x the normal dosage for goats for 3 days. And the others are responding to it. The reason we switched to safeguard is because they were no longer reacting to the valbazen and cydectin. 

She did get 12cc of pepto bismol not too long ago so well see how that goes.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Try the pumpkin and probiotics too. She's still on the bottle? How old is she? Did they test for cocci? You can treat for that too just to be on the safe side.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

we've been giving her probios. She is 8 months old. She is no longer on a bottle but she will drink from one if you give it to her, its cute. I don't think they treated for cocci, but we were treating them for cocci with sulmet tabs and they did respond at first and then they got wet again. We honestly have no idea what it could be. Our regular vet is in CA so the backup helped us, not sure he knows much about goats though.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Her eyes are very pale and sunken in, probably a 4.5. She still wont drink so Im going to have to drench her with the resorb. Can anybody help?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never had one get this bad. I've heard that you can give warm water enemas to keep them hydrated. I would keep drenching her with the electrolytes. Keep pushing fluids like she was a little kid with the flu. It may be that she has a bad bug and needs to work it out of her system. Have you tried giving her green branches to see if that will whet her appetite?


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

All of our leaves here are dried up but I just went in and drenched her with the resorb, and gave her some dried leaves and fresh grass. Its just bizarre that shes going back and forth. On monday she was acting better and sticking her head through the fence like she normally does. And then last night she just looked like crap. It seems like all of the goats are getting sick and there aren't enough indoor stalls to house/isolate them from the rest of the new kids. She is in a stall now but just looks depressed, I'm hesitant to let her out because she gets picked on by the older does.

We have a 11 day old who is coughing and not nursing or going to the bathroom, if you look at my recent post maybe you could help me with that too before I run to the store to see if I need anything else.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

When I had a cocci problem, mine did the same thing with the Sulmet. It was really not effective for getting rid of the cocci. Would help for a short time, but then stopped helping altogether. I suggest trying a different coccidia med. I can't remember the name of a better one right now, am at work and having brain fart. Someone? Maybe Albon? Or is there something even better that I am totally not able to pull into my head right now? Gah, hate getting old!


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

This year we did the horse meds as our cocci prevention and had no problems. Baycox. But I don't know if it is safe for treating one that is already so depressed, plus it takes a while to mail order it.

Good luck, I hope she is much better soon!


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Get some lactated ringers and rehydrate under the skin. It will avoid more going thru the bowels right now. You can run an IV or just give sub q and make several tented up areas wherever you can. 

I'd also give a bit of banamine as that slows the gut down. Keep pushing probiotics, buy the best paste you can find near you.

Find anything simple and dry she will eat.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Vet gave us antidiarreah pills and a calf electrolyte mix. She's really not looking good at all. Gave her pumpkin, wouldn't eat it. Yogurt, nothing. She keeps rubbing her nose around hay and nibbling on it but I can't tell if she's actually eating it. Still giving her probios and pepto. She's just standing and hanging her head.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The cocci meds that have been tried are not the best options. You also have to get the pumpkin in the goat, not offer it. I used an old probios tube. You might want to use Scour Chek for e coli.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope you can get it figured out...poor girl...and poor you! I know how worried you must be!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If she is refusing to drink, drench her. You can drench yogurt and Pepto Bismol as well. The only anti-Diarrhea you CANNOT give her is Immodium.

Safe-Guard is fenbendazole. _There is no area of the country in which strongyles have NOT developed a resistance to fenbendazole due to over use and under-dosing. None. The only parasite it still works well on are tapeworms._ If you insist on using a fenbendazole-based wormer, dose at 10x recommended dosage by weight to have any effect.

Ivomectin and Eprinectin are current wormers of choice in areas where parasites have developed resistance to Cydectin.

If you have Red Cell, or can get it, I would also dose her with it. It sounds like her load was extra heavy. The fact that a fecal came back positive for anything in winter (which is not a normal time for parasites to lay eggs) says that the load is massive.Give supportive care as if for exceptional anemia, as they are draining her.

Baycox (Tortrizuril) is safe for coccidia at any stage, but will take 3-4 days to arrive if you order it immediately. Corid and Albon should be available at your vet.

Have you started B-Complex injections yet? With that high of a load, her B vitamins are seriously depleted. If she is dealing with coccidiosis (which can happen in any young goat with a heavy worm load, and therefore depressed immune system), then she is severely depleted in thiamine. 

I hope this helps. Good luck with her.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.0

Here is the Link I use for coccidosis prevention but it also has the treatment doses too. Scroll all the way to the bottom & it says that Sulumet doesn't work for cocci so the tabs you gave probably just slowed them down a bit & it could actually be coccidosis which has taken a big hold on her.

Lots of good advice here & I'm sure a bit over whelming plus I'm always frustrated & flustered when 1 of my goats is Off or ill but with the advice given already & reading what you've done so far I would start her on the treatment dose of Di-Methox 40% injectable given orally from the link above.

Also a little Banamine would help calm her gut if you have some like dbarjacres suggested, get a little pumpkin down her, some Kaopectate too- a couple tablespoonfuls & any way you can get some liquids in her. If you have gatorade try that in some water, a lot of goats like it that way & if she'll drink more that way then great.
Also the Probios to keep her rumen going & give her what ever hay you have that her favorite, leaves, grass, fresh green twigs, even try a cracker just to get her eating something.


When I use Safeguard on my kids(that's the only time I use it generally for tapes when their young) I use 5 Times the reccommended dosage.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your little doe & so glad some of them are responding & bouncing back so quickly.
Huggs to you too, I know your probably a mess just worrying!


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for all of the advice! She is still hanging on. She had more of a response to the bottle with electrolyte water this morning however she didn't drink much. The vet said to keep doing what were doing just not to force too much. She is stil completely wet, I mean just water coming out and it smells awful which makes me think its cocci. The vet said the workload wasn't huge which I find hard to believe and nothing came back for cocci so I ding even know anymore. I don't want to treat her with all of these meds and lose her from an OD. She got her anti diarrhea pill and 1cc of banamine just now so well see how she responds. I did give her 12cc of pumpkin in a drench and will give more in an hour. I'm running to tsc now is there anything else I should get?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm running to tsc now is there anything else I should get?


Worm her with Levamisole

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0794a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Update: she ate some weeds earlier and now is back to her sick self. Part of me wants to just leave her alone because its turning into a battle. This is a goat who I bottle raised and would respond to my voice and come running when she saw me. Now when she sees me coming she turns her head away and refuses help. The other one who was like this and came back positive for strongyles is starting to get better and all we did with her was give her the dewormer and left her alone, mainly because she is impossible in every way imaginable. 
At this point I feel like I've done all that I can do without overdoing it. I don't know anymore. 
I guess this is why my dad kept telling me not to get attached


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would NOT give up.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

I took her outside around 6 and she went to town on pretty much everything and she even walked faster than she has been the past two days. Seeing as we've lost 3 goats that were all under a year old in the past 2 months to worms/cocci I've learned not to get my hopes up. Her stools weren't as clear as they've been, looks as if there's more of a consistency to them. I'm going in soon to give her kaopectate and her anti diarrhea pill and some pumpkin and see if she'll drink some.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

All else fails, ask your vet to do a fecal culture at a diagnostic center. It may be Salmonellosis or E.coli. Obviously dewormers wouldn't be effective in those cases. I will say that *usually* scours in adult animals is caused by worms. An animal that is sick, however, can get secondary infections of cocci, salmonella, or E.coli (which is commensal most of the time). 

If you've lost a few to similar issues, it's time to take a good hard look at management. Deworming at appropriate dosages and ONLY when appropriate (fecals, FAMANCHA - reduce 'scheduled' dewormings as much as possible to reduce resistance risk) with wormers that work for your area, practicing cocci prevention on young stock starting at 3 weeks old, and perhaps diet/environment if it does turn out to be salmonellosis/E.coli.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> we've lost 3 goats that were all under a year old in the past 2 months to worms/cocci


You need to use a TOTALLY different wormer, and don't waste time with "natural" methods until she is *healthy*


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

She was last dewormed with safeguard on Wednesday, is it too soon to deworm her again? She is firming up but getting much weaker. Struggling to get up on her own but once she's up she'll walk by herself. My only concern with deworming her again is that it might kill off too much and she'll bleed to death internally. 
I mean she isn't peeing and having diarrhea at the same time anymore she's peeing and then having muddy scours. She drinks very little and will drink electrolytes when she wants but only from a bottle. I asked the vet for lactated ringers to give subQ but they wouldn't give them to me. 
She is eating grass when I take her out but the weather here is all rain all the time. As soon as it slows down I take her out. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Mygoats advice is good & would help maybe with the Mystery of what's really going on with your goats. May really steer you in the right direction.

Since she's still doing pretty bad & weak I still think I would worm her with Quest or Cydectin. Also maybe some Red Cell will help build her back up give her some extra strength.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

safeguard is safe, maybe even for the worms. I dont understand why you want to keep using it, but no, it would not hurt her and wouldnt cause a mass kill. The only drug you really have that concern with is Cydectin which i will use a soft wormer like safeguard or pyrentel which has less resistance then 3 days later i use cydectin but thats ONLY if they are very pale in the eyelids to the point they are almost white or are white.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Glasshouse..what state do you live in? Has it been super rainy? Are all the goat afflictions somewhat similar to each other?


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Sherry, I'm in Southern New Jersey. Ever since June we've been battling with this. We've used ivomec, oral and injectable, pyrantel paste, safeguard, cydectin, valbazen, and sulmet tabs. All of the symptoms are similar with each goat. Weak, pale eyes, rough coat, swollen face(not bottle jaw, they just look puffy), decreased appetite and thirst, sunken eyes, runny stools rangin from mud pies to straight water. Some who are sick with the same worms and have received the same treatment cleared up. 
This one in particular is starting to firm up but the more her stools firm the weaker she gets.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Sherry, I'm in Southern New Jersey. Ever since June we've been battling with this. We've used ivomec, oral and injectable, pyrantel paste, safeguard, cydectin, valbazen, and sulmet tabs. All of the symptoms are similar with each goat. Weak, pale eyes, rough coat, swollen face(not bottle jaw, they just look puffy), decreased appetite and thirst, sunken eyes, runny stools rangin from mud pies to straight water. Some who are sick with the same worms and have received the same treatment cleared up. 
This one in particular is starting to firm up but the more her stools firm the weaker she gets.
The weather here has been awful for the animals. We had weeks thus summer where it was above 110 and dry and others where it was in the 90s and humid. Once August hit it got wet, rain for days in a row where the animals wouldn't go out. Now that its getting colder and still wet we are in a bind with what to do each goat has access to fresh water, loose mineral and blocks as well as hay and grain given once a day.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

When I read a few paragraphs back where you say she doesn't want to get up but once you get her up she walks around, it brought me back to my gal back in february. I was finding my goat down...like she was pushed...and she couldn't get back up. When I would pick her up she would take off like nothing had happened. I ended up keeping her in the house because I didn't want her to get knocked down while I was at work and end up laying in the snow. This went on for a week or two and when my dh did a fecal on her she had cocci. She was 11 months old so that didn't even cross my mind. Once I treated her for the cocci, she bounced back. I would defnitely run a fecal again to check for it  . I treated her with dimethox.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

We treated her for cocci with the sulmet tabs for 5 days as directed and she bounced back but then went back down again. The vet said they didn't see any cocci with their fecals but I don't think they waited long enough. I know she has to have it because of the smell of her stools. They are starting to get pasty but she's continuing to act the way you said your doe was. 

What did you use to treat her and what did you feed etc? She's finally starting to show an interest in chow and ate some alfalfa pellets and beet pulp.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

a goat that has had diarrhea that long probably wont show anything at all in a fecal but would be what I went with in treatment. Stongyles wont generally cause this much problem in a otherwise healthy goat, loss of condition is usually the worst of it. 
Perfect weather pattern, symptoms and age for coccidia course since I dont know your hygine practices or exposures you could be looking at ecoli type problems but not likely.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Sulmet tabs are not ideal, do you have the dosage? I tried to make life easy and use some I had here from dogs for the kids and found out even with doing the proper conversion it didnt take care of the problem. I actually had to use 2 doses of baycox.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

double post


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

glasshousegoats said:


> We treated her for cocci with the sulmet tabs for 5 days as directed and she bounced back but then went back down again. The vet said they didn't see any cocci with their fecals but I don't think they waited long enough. I know she has to have it because of the smell of her stools. They are starting to get pasty but she's continuing to act the way you said your doe was.
> 
> What did you use to treat her and what did you feed etc? She's finally starting to show an interest in chow and ate some alfalfa pellets and beet pulp.


Here is what I used....the first day I gave her 1ml dimethox 12.5 solution (orally)for every 5 pounds weight. The next 4 days she got 1ml for every 10lbs weight...repeated it every 20 days. I also gave her Fortified vitamin b complex. My goats get goat chow and alfalfa pellets so I gave her a little more of that than I normally did. I also added rice bran to it. Keep in mind my girl was 11 months old and 21lbs and no she isn't a mini eep: . I won't even go into THAT story LOL. Anyway, It didn't take long for me to see definite improvement. Oh yes...I also copper bolused her...not sure if it helped, but she sure did look better.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Jill may have hit it right on the nose & the cause of your problem. 
Go back to my post on the 1st page it gives a link for treatment dosages for coccidosis. If you can get the Di-Methox 40% injectable & give it orally according to the link.
The 12.5% will work if that's all you can get but you have to give so much more of the medication & it tastes NASTY so she will fight you on it when she gets strong enough.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Backfourty said:


> Jill may have hit it right on the nose & the cause of your problem.
> Go back to my post on the 1st page it gives a link for treatment dosages for coccidosis. If you can get the Di-Methox 40% injectable & give it orally according to the link.
> The 12.5% will work if that's all you can get but you have to give so much more of the medication & it tastes NASTY so she will fight you on it when she gets strong enough.


i mix mine in orange juice or koolaid...they got to the point where they saw it coming and attacked me for it ound:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~sighs~

http://www.horseprerace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24&products_id=29

ONE dose. No real fighting. The dose will fit in one, large syringe. It is not a coccidiastat, which inhibits reproduction of the coccidia bacteria and therefore needs a several-day dosage; it is a coccidiaCIDE and kills all maturity levels of the coccidia bacteria in the gut, from egg to adult.

It took them 4 days to get mine to me. This is something to have on hand in one's goat med kit as it does the job quickly. 

That one bottle lasts a while.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

How are things going?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, please update us on how your doeling is doing?


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering how she is too.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all, she is doing a little better, firming up the same, still pastey and weak. Good thing is that she is eating and drinking on her own. Her eyes are still a bit pale. She's been getting red cell and electrolyte water mixed with milk. Rear end smells like something died.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you order the Baycox from the link Caliann posted? It really does work! We used it this year and the difference between the Baycox and the other coccidia meds is amazing. And like she said, it is one dose and you are done, which makes it much easier on you and the goat. I hope you have it on order for her, it sounds an awful lot like she could use it. Good luck with her!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

you can get baycox of amazon too but its the paste


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't find the link. Can someone repost it? Also what type am I supposed to order? And do I need a vet Rx to do it?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

To me this sounds like either roto virus or crypto. When you said about the smell it stuck it to me that is the difference. If the smell is just so horrible you want to vomit its one of the two. And either of the two are transmitting to human. Keep human children away. 
Can you have the vet test for crypto or roto virus. Roto alls you can do is supportive measures. And vaccinate the rest against it


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have dealt with both in cattle and children. It's horrible


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the above 2 posts may be on to something. It seems that the whole herd is being affected one by one.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Never heard of Crypto or Roto before but since your having such problems with each 1 at different times & this one isn't bouncing back might be a great idea to tell the vet about it & have her tested.

Now I have to google both & read up about them.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

looking into both, our vet is pretty much useless


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

glasshousegoats said:


> looking into both, our vet is pretty much useless



I know the feeling. It's not that they don't want to help but they just are not taught about goats in vet school and have very limited goat experience. You have to do the research yourself and then INSIST on certain tests. Try to leave the word "internet" out of the conversation. I always say a good friend with years of goat experience told me this or that. 
I'm sorry you are going through this. The stress is awful, I know. ((((hugs)))


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

After looking into both crypto and rota, It can't be either. They are both highly contagious and only 2 are sick. We ordered bactrim and are picking it up tomorrow morning. It seems that they cleared up when they were on the sulmet tabs and after the safeguard and ivomec. Monday they get dewormed again.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

What color is the poop? Is there blood?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Smz or bactrim will work good if it's salmonila. How old are the other goats? After a certain age they develope a ristiance to crypto and roto. If she is firming up she is on the road to recovery but keep bactrim on hand for Others.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Crypto is a Coccidia strain as I have learned. But it weakens them so bad they are opened up to many other things virus, Protozoa, bacteria. I honestly would ask for a specific Cryptosporidium. An roto virus test if you can afford it. Also salmonila and ecoli. You said you have been dealing with something like this sence June. With some crypto It take 7 -10 days after ingestion to take affect and will take another 3-7 days to bring the animal down. Crypto has Been bad this Year.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

myheaven said:


> Crypto is a Coccidia strain as I have learned. But it weakens them so bad they are opened up to many other things virus, Protozoa, bacteria. I honestly would ask for a specific Cryptosporidium. An roto virus test if you can afford it. Also salmonila and ecoli. You said you have been dealing with something like this sence June. With some crypto It take 7 -10 days after ingestion to take affect and will take another 3-7 days to bring the animal down. Crypto has Been bad this Year.


She hasn't been like this since june, she just started after thanksgiving. The thing with cryptosporidium is that we are on the northeast coast. I treated her with scourchek for ecoli and didn't see much of a difference. She is the only one who has been this weak. We don't have the money to do all the tests but when she finished the sulmet tabs and safeguard she started to clear up. Now its just a matter of staying on top of her. 
The vet won't give us Lactated ringers and I know that if you can't get a hold of any that saline solution will work just as well. Has anybody heard otherwise or tried that before?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I read in your post. You have been dealing with something in your herd since June? Am I wrong. I never said this goat. The tests are only a couple of dollars. But it's up to you. Keep going with the resorb. Add a tablspoon per quart of baby rice cereal to help with the rapid pass threw.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh and crypto dosent care where you are. I'm in the far north. I still dealt with it.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Wouldn't everybody else have it too? She's so unbelievably weak that I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

glasshousegoats said:


> Wouldn't everybody else have it too? She's so unbelievably weak that I just don't know what else to do.


When Gretta was severely anemic the vet told me to find the BEST richest alfalfa I could find. And I did find some that was phenomenal. She dug right in. Maybe that would help? also, I drenched her with a product called DYNE. It's packed with calories. Prunes also are high in Iron. 
Just throwing ideas out...I feel you r pain


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prednisone!! Can you get some Dex or Pred tablets? that really helps with appetite and perks them up.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

UPDATE

Her appetite is getting better, shes finally eating alfalfa hay in addition to grazing. She is drinking electrolyte water from a bottle and plain water free choice. The bactrim seems to be helping. She is still weak but each day seems to improve. HER POOPS ARE NORMAL! I never thought I would be so excited about a bowel movement. She is having almost berries with normal coloring. I did notice some blood on her rear when she went so it could be from the poop or something was scratched. Adding some pics below. Thank you all for the help! It means so much. The last two pictures are from when she was younger. I have no idea why they all show up so large. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm glad she's feeling better! Cute pics too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wonderful news! whew! She looks like such a sweatheart too!


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Minelson said:


> Wonderful news! whew! She looks like such a sweatheart too!


 That's exactly what I was going to say


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so glad she is doing better!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What a little cutie & I am so relieved it sounds like something is finally working for her.
Beautiful home you have in the background too.


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't even know where to begin...It is with a heavy heart that I say I lost a part of myself today. Its as if a part of me has died. Lizzie passed away this morning. When I went in to give her her meds I found her fresh. Not even cold yet. She was my baby. She was scheduled to be bred this spring. Carrying her outside I had to take a moment and just sit and hold her. Not only saying goodbye, but burying something you love is one of the hardest things in life. Not to mention, she was named after me. Her stubborn but quirky personality was one you wouldn't find in other goats. She knew her name and would come running if she saw me. She wouldn't even take a bottle from anybody but me. And now she's gone. Dad snapped this last picture of us together this morning. Thank you all for the advice and help.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh my. I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose one of your babies.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That picture made me loose it. :Bawling::Bawling: It brought up my own pain. I am so sorry. So very sorry for your loss. You did everything and then some for the goat you love so much. And she loves you too. :Bawling:


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

:Bawling: I am so very very sorry . I know you did your very best for her!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We all know you were trying & we were all pulling for her too. My heart broke for you when I saw that picture. RIP Lizzie.


----------

